# Vediamo mister "con i soldi è capace" cosa ci porta tra Porto e Mona



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2015)

*Vediamo mister "con i soldi è capace" cosa ci porta tra Porto e Mona*

Galliani se ha i soldi ti vince 7 champions... si diceva.

Ora vediamo. Per ora, da quel che sappiamo, ha trattato/sta trattando 3 giocatori. E' andato a Oporto per Brahimi e J.Martinez oggi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia

Ora sono proprio curioso se torna, come al solito, con nulla. Oppure combina qualcosa.

Ah, i soldi ci sono ovviamente. Perché se non ci fossero, allora non ci vai manco a Oporto e Montecarlo. (A meno che non sia l'ennesimo teatrino).


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2015)

Io ci andrei ben cauto con post del genere, perchè i soldi ancora garanzia che ci siano non l'abbiamo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo treno per il Condom,stavolta non ha più scuse.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2015)

Per adesso infatti molte chiacchiere e pochissimi fatti. Alla fine secondo me e' andato dal Porto e dal Monaco solo per una fase interlocutoria e basta


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei ben cauto con post del genere, perchè i soldi ancora garanzia che ci siano non l'abbiamo!



Si ma se non ci sono i soldi allora non ci vai a trattare questi giocatori. Ma anzi vai a trattare i cessi dell'Atalanta di turno.

Se prendi un areo per il Portogallo e Francia. Vuol dire che hai garanzie economiche. 

L'altra ipotesi è il solito circo


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2015)

Quando inizieranno ad esserci le firme di giocatori come Kondogbia e/o Martinez allora potremo dire che ci sono i soldi.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2015)

La mia unica paura sono appunto i soldi. Se veramente ci sono, non ho dubbi che verranno presi giocatori importanti. Proprio per questo sto morendo di ansia in attesa che venga ufficializzato il primo colpo. Perchè è da lì che si capirà il nostro futuro (per ora stiamo sognando sulla base di mere parole). La speranza è che succeda qualcosa già entro la fine di questa settimana.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Domanda da malpensante quale sono, è certo che Galliani sia stato a Porto e adesso sia a Monaco? Non è che è a Forte dei Marmi bevendo vinello con Preziosi?


----------



## zlatan (9 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi noi dobbiamo avere pazienza, il calciomercato non è ancora cominciato. Loro devono sbrigarsi e dare già a partire dal 8 luglio, una squadra decente a Mihailovic, perchè è importante anche non andare in Cina o dove diavolo andranno, e prendere 5 pere da Real Bayern Chelsea e via dicendo, come succede ormai da anni a questa parte.... Il grosso lo devono fare subito, poi dal 8 luglio limano quello che c'e' da limare con colpo finale il 31 agosto....


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi noi dobbiamo avere pazienza*, il calciomercato non è ancora cominciato. Loro devono sbrigarsi e dare già a partire dal 8 luglio, una squadra decente a Mihailovic, perchè è importante anche non andare in Cina o dove diavolo andranno, e prendere 5 pere da Real Bayern Chelsea e via dicendo, come succede ormai da anni a questa parte.... Il grosso lo devono fare subito, poi dal 8 luglio limano quello che c'e' da limare con colpo finale il 31 agosto....



No, la pazienza è finita e loro lo sanno perfettamente.
Se quello che si dice sul ritorno del Milan è vero allora alcuni colpi vanno fatti ORA.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Giugno 2015)

I nomi son quelli giusti. Vediamo cosa ne esce


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

se i soldi ci sono gli acquisti vanno chiusi subito prima che ci soffiano i giocatori. Qundi prendessero i 90 milioni e facessero la spina dorsale Hummels, Kongdobia, Martinez, a cui aggiungi ibra e un regista e giocatori di contorno.


----------



## Carlo (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> se i soldi ci sono gli acquisti vanno chiusi subito prima che ci soffiano i giocatori. Qundi prendessero i 90 milioni e facessero la spina dorsale *Hummels, Kongdobia, Martinez, a cui aggiungi ibra *e un regista e giocatori di contorno.


Ma non dovevamo comprare solo giocatori italiani da nazionale?


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2015)

Finchè non vedo i fatti non mi fido.Per ora solo tanti nomi buoni ma trattative concluse o almeno ben avviate zero.


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Ma non dovevamo comprare solo giocatori italiani da nazionale?



Solo se non entravano soci


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

I grandi colpi li aspettiamo tutti e sono d'accordo con chi dice che se non avessimo i soldi non andremmo manco in certe botteghe così care. Ma non dobbiamo farci prendere dalla fretta e dalla depressione se qualche obiettivo ci dovesse sfuggire di mano. La concorrenza è tanta e oltre ad avere i soldi offre pure palcoscenici europei. Insomma trattare i giocatori dalla posizione in cui ci troviamo non è facile, a meno di strapagare i primi nomi buoni solo per far contenti i tifosi che aspettano trepidanti. E anche in quel caso ci sarebbe gente che si lamenterebbe dei prezzi. Purtroppo non è possibile far contenti tutti.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani se ha i soldi ti vince 7 champions... si diceva.
> 
> Ora vediamo. Per ora, da quel che sappiamo, ha trattato/sta trattando 3 giocatori. E' andato a Oporto per Brahimi e J.Martinez oggi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia
> 
> ...



Il momento per fare buoni acquisti sul mercato,gli unici che ci permetterebbero di risollevarci,è questo. Sono contenta di leggere che finalmente si muove verso località in cui trattare giocatori interessanti, ma, se possiamo e dobbiamo avere pazienza per la nuova situazione societaria e quindi per la programmazione futura su innumerevoli aspetti, non per il mercato. Ok,l'accordo con Bee non è ancora concluso,ma se si va a trattare certi giocatori è perché ora si può,perciò,anche se non sarà facile convincerli senza Champions, se Galliani non ne porta a casa neanche uno per me sarà un fallimento suo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani se ha i soldi ti vince 7 champions... si diceva.
> 
> Ora vediamo. Per ora, da quel che sappiamo, ha trattato/sta trattando 3 giocatori. E' andato a Oporto per Brahimi e J.Martinez oggi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia
> 
> ...



Intanto però è già importante che come si è chiusa la trattativa societaria abbiamo formalizzato un tecnico serio e siamo partiti col trattare giocatori importanti..
Mi sarei disgustato se a carte firmate si fosse ufficilizzato montella e poi fossimo andati a chiudere subito per Kuchka,Bertolacci e Baselli..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I grandi colpi li aspettiamo tutti e sono d'accordo con chi dice che se non avessimo i soldi non andremmo manco in certe botteghe così care. Ma non dobbiamo farci prendere dalla fretta e dalla depressione se qualche obiettivo ci dovesse sfuggire di mano. La concorrenza è tanta e oltre ad avere i soldi offre pure palcoscenici europei. Insomma trattare i giocatori dalla posizione in cui ci troviamo non è facile, a meno di strapagare i primi nomi buoni solo per far contenti i tifosi che aspettano trepidanti. E anche in quel caso ci sarebbe gente che si lamenterebbe dei prezzi. Purtroppo non è possibile far contenti tutti.



il mio ottimismo è dettato da un solo fatto: si è capito palesemente che Bee ha preteso che il Milan torni ai suoi livelli (del resto sennò come lo commercializzi il brand senza nomi di un certo tipo a cui associarlo?!) pertanto sono fiducioso, chiuderemo dei buoni colpi e prenderemo un top player da copertina (Ibra)


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi io sono il primo a criticare Galliani ma non esageriamo ora. Bee ha ottenuto il contratto di esclusiva venerdì in serata e Galliani già da domenica ha iniziato a parlare per fare mercato. Siamo al 9 giugno, per cui direi di stare calmi e sereni. Trattative che riguardano giocatori di primo piano non possono risolversi nel giro di un giorno, soprattutto se è coinvolta la Doyen ed i suoi contratti TPO. Non è che Galliani citofona alla sede del Porto e gli dice "Buongiorno. Vorrei ordinare Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. " Va bene. Le serve altro? " No siamo a posto così" " Bene. Sono 90 milioni di euro. Può pagare alla cassa".

Vi ricordo che fino a giovedì eravamo rassegnati all'idea del ItalMilan mentre ora possiamo sperare negli arrivi di gente come Jackson Martinez, Brahimi, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia. A me pare un leggero passo in avanti no? So già che qualcuno risponderà "Sono tutti nomi, io non ci credo, Bee non esiste, venderanno Kakà e Sheva..." ma secondo voi un nuovo investitore mette 480 milioni di euro per accontentarsi di Matri e Niang? Va bene lo scetticismo e stare con i piedi per terra ma su questo forum ci sono sbalzi d'umore preoccupanti.


----------



## Iblahimovic (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani se ha i soldi ti vince 7 champions... si diceva.
> 
> Ora vediamo. Per ora, da quel che sappiamo, ha trattato/sta trattando 3 giocatori. E' andato a Oporto per Brahimi e J.Martinez oggi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia
> 
> ...



ho paura


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2015)

Strategia da maestro da parte di Galliani che mentre finge di essere in Portogallo e a Monaco per dei colpetti secondari, in realtà è a Milano per strappare a tutti i principali club europei Ely e Obiang


----------



## il condor (9 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per il momento pare che ci porti a casa Ely e Obiang



 siamo alle solite


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono il primo a criticare Galliani ma non esageriamo ora. Bee ha ottenuto il contratto di esclusiva venerdì in serata e Galliani già da domenica ha iniziato a parlare per fare mercato. Siamo al 9 giugno, per cui direi di stare calmi e sereni. Trattative che riguardano giocatori di primo piano non possono risolversi nel giro di un giorno, soprattutto se è coinvolta la Doyen ed i suoi contratti TPO. Non è che Galliani citofona alla sede del Porto e gli dice "Buongiorno. Vorrei ordinare Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. " Va bene. Le serve altro? " No siamo a posto così" " Bene. Sono 90 milioni di euro. Può pagare alla cassa".
> 
> Vi ricordo che fino a giovedì eravamo rassegnati all'idea del ItalMilan mentre ora possiamo sperare negli arrivi di gente come Jackson Martinez, Brahimi, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia. A me pare un leggero passo in avanti no? So già che qualcuno risponderà "Sono tutti nomi, io non ci credo, Bee non esiste, venderanno Kakà e Sheva..." ma secondo voi un nuovo investitore mette 480 milioni di euro per accontentarsi di Matri e Niang? Va bene lo scetticismo e stare con i piedi per terra ma su questo forum ci sono sbalzi d'umore preoccupanti.



Concordo al 100%.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono il primo a criticare Galliani ma non esageriamo ora. Bee ha ottenuto il contratto di esclusiva venerdì in serata e Galliani già da domenica ha iniziato a parlare per fare mercato. Siamo al 9 giugno, per cui direi di stare calmi e sereni. Trattative che riguardano giocatori di primo piano non possono risolversi nel giro di un giorno, soprattutto se è coinvolta la Doyen ed i suoi contratti TPO. Non è che Galliani citofona alla sede del Porto e gli dice "Buongiorno. Vorrei ordinare Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. " Va bene. Le serve altro? " No siamo a posto così" " Bene. Sono 90 milioni di euro. Può pagare alla cassa".
> 
> Vi ricordo che fino a giovedì eravamo rassegnati all'idea del ItalMilan mentre ora possiamo sperare negli arrivi di gente come Jackson Martinez, Brahimi, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia. A me pare un leggero passo in avanti no? So già che qualcuno risponderà "Sono tutti nomi, io non ci credo, Bee non esiste, venderanno Kakà e Sheva..." ma secondo voi un nuovo investitore mette 480 milioni di euro per accontentarsi di Matri e Niang? Va bene lo scetticismo e stare con i piedi per terra ma su questo forum ci sono sbalzi d'umore preoccupanti.



Quoto dalla prima all'ultima parola.


----------



## mistergao (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani se ha i soldi ti vince 7 champions... si diceva.
> 
> Ora vediamo. Per ora, da quel che sappiamo, ha trattato/sta trattando 3 giocatori. E' andato a Oporto per Brahimi e J.Martinez oggi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia
> 
> ...



Ecco, mi è sembrato giusto evidenziare la chiusura del messaggio. In questi ultimi anni sono rimasto scornato diverse volte dai teatrini in salsa rossonera, per cui non parto lanciato. Vero è che siamo al 9 Giugno, ormai il mercato si fa fino al 31 Agosto (e tutte le squadre fanno operazioni pesanti gli ultimi 15 giorni, mica solo noi) per cui se a 'sto giro Galliani dovesse tornare con un nulla di fatto non me la prenderei. Io aspetto: aspetto le famose 8 settimane che si sono dati Bee e Berlusconi, aspetto l'ufficializzazione di Mihajlovic, le prime amichevoli per capire dove non va la squadra e poi aspetto il 31 Agosto per la chiusura del mercato.
poi magari è il solito teatrino, mai dire mai...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2015)

Con i soldi a disposizione se non riesce a portare Hummels o Benatia o Garay + Kondogbia + una grande punta, si deve solo suicidare.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Vogliamo i fatti, non sapere che gite si fa per l'europa.... Porta a casa i campioni cravattone


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Con i soldi a disposizione se non riesce a portare Hummels o Benatia o Garay + Kondogbia + una grande punta, si deve solo suicidare.



Stra quoto, visti anche tutti i proclami che sono stati fatti fin'ora. Se poi invece e' stato tutto un teatrino e in questa sessione si presentabo con mediocri stile Obiang e Immobile allora e' meglio che si nascondano e non si facciano piu' vedere, altro che abbonamenti.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Giugno 2015)

Per il momento ci ha portato solo Rodrigo Ely!!!! Io non voglio essere pessimista ne esaltarmi per carità....ma da ibra e martinez....a Ely ne passa di acqua sotto i ponti!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I grandi colpi li aspettiamo tutti e sono d'accordo con chi dice che se non avessimo i soldi non andremmo manco in certe botteghe così care. Ma non dobbiamo farci prendere dalla fretta e dalla depressione se qualche obiettivo ci dovesse sfuggire di mano. La concorrenza è tanta e oltre ad avere i soldi offre pure palcoscenici europei. Insomma trattare i giocatori dalla posizione in cui ci troviamo non è facile, a meno di strapagare i primi nomi buoni solo per far contenti i tifosi che aspettano trepidanti. E anche in quel caso ci sarebbe gente che si lamenterebbe dei prezzi. Purtroppo non è possibile far contenti tutti.



I grandi colpi sono altri. Capisco tutto ragazzi.. ma io sto parlando di Brahimi e Kondobgia... non sono grandi colpi. Sono colpi normali.

I grandi colpi quest'estate non ci saranno. Forse Ibra. Ma scordiamoci.
Brahimi,Kondobgia ecc.. sono giocatori normali/ottimi per rilanciarci. Se non riesci a prenderli nonostante hai supporto della Doyen vuole dire

- non ci sono soldi (allora però non inizi trattative come ho già detto, dunque è un teatro
- Galliani è un incapace.


----------



## Hammer (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Con i soldi a disposizione se non riesce a portare Hummels o Benatia o Garay + Kondogbia + una grande punta, si deve solo suicidare.



Quoto

E non si sta nemmeno parlando, Hummels escluso, di giocatori di eccellenza assoluta


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, sinceramente io sono mooolto dubbioso. Sono rimasto scottato troppe volte e quindi volerei molto più basso di quanto stiamo facendo in questi giorni.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Quoto
> 
> E non si sta nemmeno parlando, Hummels escluso, di giocatori di eccellenza assoluta



Infatti...se poi riesce a portare Reus, Hummels, Falcao e Verratti sarò il primo a chiedergli umilmente scusa.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Giugno 2015)

Si è vero abbiamo i soldi, ma è altrettanto vero che siamo fuori dalle coppe e questo renderà tutto molto più difficile.


----------



## zlatan (9 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Si è vero abbiamo i soldi, ma è altrettanto vero che siamo fuori dalle coppe e questo renderà tutto molto più difficile.



Ma guarda non sono d'accordo per niente. Se dici a Falcao o a Ibra o a qualunque altro ottimo giocatore, vieni al Milan stiamo facendo uno squadrone e l'anno prox puntiamo a vincere la Champions, e ti pago perchè i soldi ci sono, la gente viene, in fondo abbiamo un brand della Madonna da sfruttare.... Come sono andati al Manchester l'anno scorso, o al PSG o al City, quando non erano grandi squadre.....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma guarda non sono d'accordo per niente. Se dici a Falcao o a Ibra o a qualunque altro ottimo giocatore, vieni al Milan stiamo facendo uno squadrone e l'anno prox puntiamo a vincere la Champions, e ti pago perchè i soldi ci sono, la gente viene, in fondo abbiamo un brand della Madonna da sfruttare.... Come sono andati al Manchester l'anno scorso, o al PSG o al City, quando non erano grandi squadre.....



Non è così, PSG e City quando hanno iniziato a spendere hanno subito un sacco di rifiuti e hanno dovuto strapagare buoni giocatori.
Noi avremo meno difficoltà di loro perchè abbiamo un blasone maggiore ma se a un giocatore arrivano 2 offerte economicamente simili dal Milan e da una squadra come Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern Monaco... beh allora abbiamo poche speranze


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Galliani se ha i soldi ti vince 7 champions... si diceva.
> 
> Ora vediamo. Per ora, da quel che sappiamo, ha trattato/sta trattando 3 giocatori. E' andato a Oporto per Brahimi e J.Martinez oggi a Montecarlo per Kondogbia
> 
> ...


la storiella che Galliani con i soldi sia un fenomeno si basa su numeri che andrebbero guardati meglio,parliamo dei trofei più importanti per semplificare

trofei Milan 89-94 
3 Coppe Campioni-2 Coppe Intercontinentali-4 Scudetti

trofei Milan 95-2011
2 Coppe Campioni-1 Mondiale per club-4 Scudetti

fino al 94 il Milan è stato gestito in prima persona da Berlusconi,dopo la sua entrata in politica la gestione è passata totalmente a Galliani e come dimostrano i numeri nei primi 5 anni abbiamo vinto di più che nei successivi 16.
In proporzione a quanto speso nell'operato di Galliani non ci vedo nulla di fenomenale,sono buoni risultati ma niente di più.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I grandi colpi sono altri. Capisco tutto ragazzi.. ma io sto parlando di Brahimi e Kondobgia... non sono grandi colpi. Sono colpi normali.
> 
> I grandi colpi quest'estate non ci saranno. Forse Ibra. Ma scordiamoci.
> Brahimi,Kondobgia ecc.. sono giocatori normali/ottimi per rilanciarci. Se non riesci a prenderli nonostante hai supporto della Doyen vuole dire
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## zlatan (9 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non è così, PSG e City quando hanno iniziato a spendere hanno subito un sacco di rifiuti e hanno dovuto strapagare buoni giocatori.
> Noi avremo meno difficoltà di loro perchè abbiamo un blasone maggiore ma se a un giocatore arrivano 2 offerte economicamente simili dal Milan e da una squadra come Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern Monaco... beh allora abbiamo poche speranze



Beh si detta cosi' non fà una piega...


----------



## Albijol (9 Giugno 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> la storiella che Galliani con i soldi sia un fenomeno si basa su numeri che andrebbero guardati meglio,parliamo dei trofei più importanti per semplificare
> 
> trofei Milan 89-94
> 3 Coppe Campioni-2 Coppe Intercontinentali-4 Scudetti
> ...



Amen     Volevo scriverlo io ma poi ho visto il tuo post.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

Cauto ottimismo.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma se non ci sono i soldi allora non ci vai a trattare questi giocatori. Ma anzi vai a trattare i cessi dell'Atalanta di turno.
> 
> Se prendi un areo per il Portogallo e Francia. Vuol dire che hai garanzie economiche.
> 
> L'altra ipotesi è il solito circo



E l'ipotesi circo ti sembra cosi remota?! Ci andrei con i piedi di piombo finchè non vedo con i miei occhi questi presunti investimenti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Giugno 2015)

Calma. Se Galliani ha davvero dei soldi perché mai non dovrebbe spenderli?


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E l'ipotesi circo ti sembra cosi remota?! Ci andrei con i piedi di piombo finchè non vedo con i miei occhi questi presunti investimenti.



Totalmente d'accordo, ha girato mezza europa ed è tornato con una certezza, martinez è quasi del valencia... Secondo me è il solito circo


----------



## kollaps (9 Giugno 2015)

Scommettiamo che appena facciamo i primi colpi la risoluzione di Inzaghi avviene magicamente?
Qua bisogna rilanciarsi dal punto di vista mediatico...una conferenza stampa con solo Mihajlovic chi la guarda?
Le streaming dell'anno scorso con le presentazioni di Rami, ecc chi le ha guardate?
Anche questo è il futuro.
Se presentiamo Mihajlovic + altri 2 giocatori forti, le visualizzazioni aumentano notevolmente e questo vuol dire risalto mediatico.
Io sono convinto che giocatori tipo Brahimi o Kondogbia, certo non sono facili da prendere, ma sono già stati trattati da tempo e per l'accordo ci vorrà veramente poco..io non escludo che già nel fine settimana qualche giocatore sarà ufficiale e prossimamente verrà presentato con l'allenatore.
Sono giocatori della Doyen in pratica...e tutto il mese di maggio Galliani l'ha passato con Lucas, volete che non si siano organizzati? Non sapevano già del futuro accordo?
I giornali parlano e parlano, ma queste trattative son già in piedi da un po'


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> la storiella che Galliani con i soldi sia un fenomeno si basa su numeri che andrebbero guardati meglio,parliamo dei trofei più importanti per semplificare
> 
> trofei Milan 89-94
> 3 Coppe Campioni-2 Coppe Intercontinentali-4 Scudetti
> ...



Questo conferma quello che ho sempre pensato di Galliani. 
Ma l'errore di fondo è stato di Berlusconi, che ha mollato tutto a un incompetente senza riorganizzare il Milan in modo da fronteggiare la nuova situazione che si è venuta a creare.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono il primo a criticare Galliani ma non esageriamo ora. Bee ha ottenuto il contratto di esclusiva venerdì in serata e Galliani già da domenica ha iniziato a parlare per fare mercato. Siamo al 9 giugno, per cui direi di stare calmi e sereni. Trattative che riguardano giocatori di primo piano non possono risolversi nel giro di un giorno, soprattutto se è coinvolta la Doyen ed i suoi contratti TPO. Non è che Galliani citofona alla sede del Porto e gli dice "Buongiorno. Vorrei ordinare Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. " Va bene. Le serve altro? " No siamo a posto così" " Bene. Sono 90 milioni di euro. Può pagare alla cassa".
> 
> Vi ricordo che fino a giovedì eravamo rassegnati all'idea del ItalMilan mentre ora possiamo sperare negli arrivi di gente come Jackson Martinez, Brahimi, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia. A me pare un leggero passo in avanti no? So già che qualcuno risponderà "Sono tutti nomi, io non ci credo, Bee non esiste, venderanno Kakà e Sheva..." ma secondo voi un nuovo investitore mette 480 milioni di euro per accontentarsi di Matri e Niang? Va bene lo scetticismo e stare con i piedi per terra ma su questo forum ci sono sbalzi d'umore preoccupanti.



Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che ci crede.
Ma oggi la botta Ely vs Khedira mi ha frastornato.
Mi prendo una notte sabbatica...


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2015)

Coi soldi in mano siamo tutti capaci, chi più chi meno... se il Gallo pensava che solo perchè si chiama "Galliani" ad Oporto gli aprivano porte, portoni, balconi e finestre, ha proprio cannato. Si paga, senza sconti. Qualche trattamento di favore al massimo glielo fa l'amico Florentino se gli deve vendere qualche scarto


----------



## Principe (9 Giugno 2015)

Ma con questa storia che con i soldi sono tutti capaci è una balla . Basta guardare il manch. City che ho perso il conto dei soldi che ha speso e ancora deve arrivare una volta in semifinale di champions . O basti pensare cosa ha vinto l' inter di Moratti in relazione ai soldi che ha speso . Galliani è un dirigente finito , vecchio, incapace d stare al passo con i tempi e finché ci sarà lui a gestire il Milan non andremo da nessuna parte . Se faremo qualcosa di buono sarà forse grazie alla doyen non certo per le intuizioni di Galliani che è il MALE del Milan da 10 anni a questa parte.


----------



## kollaps (9 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma con questa storia che con i soldi sono tutti capaci è una balla . Basta guardare il manch. City che ho perso il conto dei soldi che ha speso e ancora deve arrivare una volta in semifinale di champions . O basti pensare cosa ha vinto l' inter di Moratti in relazione ai soldi che ha speso . Galliani è un dirigente finito , vecchio, incapace d stare al passo con i tempi e finché ci sarà lui a gestire il Milan non andremo da nessuna parte . Se faremo qualcosa di buono sarà forse grazie alla doyen non certo per le intuizioni di Galliani che è il MALE del Milan da 10 anni a questa parte.



La Doyen sceglie i giocatori, Galliani serve per trattare con i dirigenti considerando che molti di loro li conosce da tempo...
Tutto qua. 
A Oporto e Monaco è andato con Lucas...


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Giugno 2015)

Mi sta bene tutto,ma trattare Galliani come un povero demente no.Non lo voglio difendere,l'ho odiato pure io in tutti questi anni per le boiate,i teatrini e le figure di m. che ci ha fatto fare....Ma se c'è uno che sa fare mercato con i soldi quello è proprio Galliani.Non è un incapace nel trattare,anzi tutt'altro.Se ci sono i soldi vedrete che arriveranno buoni giocatori,se non arriveranno non sarà per colpa di Galliani,ma sarà semplicemente per mancanza di cash.Quindi sarà il solito teatrino del cavolo che ci fa marcire il fegato.Se cosi fosse non riesco a spiegarmi i suoi viaggi a Oporto e a Monaco.C'è andato veramente no?Non sarà mica stato chiuso nelle cantine di casa Milan.Sky e compagnia bella ci farebbero una pessima figura se fosse andata realmente cosi.

Io mi fido di Galliani con i soldi.Lo conoscono tutti nel mondo...Ha contatti che nessuno ha...Non è mica Marotta o Ausilio,due sconosciuti nel mondo....Un po' di fiducia!Su su..


----------



## Djici (9 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma con questa storia che con i soldi sono tutti capaci è una balla . Basta guardare il manch. City che ho perso il conto dei soldi che ha speso e ancora deve arrivare una volta in semifinale di champions . O basti pensare cosa ha vinto l' inter di Moratti in relazione ai soldi che ha speso . Galliani è un dirigente finito , vecchio, incapace d stare al passo con i tempi e finché ci sarà lui a gestire il Milan non andremo da nessuna parte . Se faremo qualcosa di buono sarà forse grazie alla doyen non certo per le intuizioni di Galliani che è il MALE del Milan da 10 anni a questa parte.



Se il city non sta ingranando e perche sbagliano completamente su una delle cose piu importanti, sopratutto in premier dove ci sono squadroni : l'allenatore.

Se scelgono un allenatore veramente bravo e poi li prendono i giocatori che chiede vedrete che andra meglio.

Ma a me sembra che quelli del PSG sono nettamente piu svegli di quelli del City (ovviamente l'allenatore del momento e proprio da dimenticare)


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che ci crede.
> Ma oggi la botta Ely vs Khedira mi ha frastornato.
> Mi prendo una notte sabbatica...


Io non ho detto che credo alle voci ma che pensare che si chiuda tutto in un giorno e' folle. Siamo al 9 di giugno ed ufficialmente non c'è stata ancora nessuna cessione delle quote. Certi isterismi sono fuori luogo perché questa e' la realtà e non Football Manager. Fino a venerdì mattina erano in molti a dire " Eeeeeeeeeeeeeh non vende. Non illudetevi". Dopo mezz'ora e' arrivato l'annuncio. "Arriva Brocchi ragazzi, fatevene una ragione" ed e' arrivato Mihajlovic. E' palese che con un nuovo socio la squadra sarà rinforzata. Vedremo come e già a luglio inizieremo a giudicare. Ma iniziare con i piagnistei ora non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno che ci crede.
> Ma oggi la botta Ely vs Khedira mi ha frastornato.
> Mi prendo una notte sabbatica...



la juve in questo momento è un mondo a parte. 
noi dobbiamo ricostruire dalle macerie, poi ovvio che uno sogna in grande e si aspetta subito di poter vincere lo scudo. 

le altre concorrenti (roma, inter, napoli...) pure loro sono ferme al palo, anzi, rischiano di perdere pure quei pochi buoni che hanno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2015)

Se ci fosse l'ennesimo fallimento di cravatta gialla, anche con i soldi, dovrà risponderne pure al nuovo socio.
Anche Berlusconi non potrebbe difenderlo fino in fondo.

Quindi scelga lui se lavorare bene o rischiare il posto.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Scommettiamo che appena facciamo i primi colpi la risoluzione di Inzaghi avviene magicamente?
> Qua bisogna rilanciarsi dal punto di vista mediatico...una conferenza stampa con solo Mihajlovic chi la guarda?
> Le streaming dell'anno scorso con le presentazioni di Rami, ecc chi le ha guardate?
> Anche questo è il futuro.
> ...



da come parli sembra quasi che tu sia certo di alcuni grandi colpi, sei semplicemente ottimista ed hai una mente lucidissima per fare tale ragionamento selezionando le fonti attendibili o cosa?

sia chiaro non sono ironico, messa così pare che ti stia prendendo in giro ma non è affatto così, voglio solo capire da dove deriva questa tua calma e magari riuscire a tranquillizzarmi pure io


----------



## Principe (9 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se il city non sta ingranando e perche sbagliano completamente su una delle cose piu importanti, sopratutto in premier dove ci sono squadroni : l'allenatore.
> 
> Se scelgono un allenatore veramente bravo e poi li prendono i giocatori che chiede vedrete che andra meglio.
> 
> Ma a me sembra che quelli del PSG sono nettamente piu svegli di quelli del City (ovviamente l'allenatore del momento e proprio da dimenticare)



Sicuramente al Psg ho notato più competenza sul mercato e concordo che entrambi gli allenatori non siano all'altezza però entrambe ( citi in testa ) spendono molti soldi per giocatori normali o al massimo buoni . Devono capire che a parte qualche eccezione i colpi da fare sono quelli alla verratti da un lato e alla cavani dall'altro . Acquisti come David luiz o mangala a quelle cifre sono follie che una dirigenza che vuole vincere non si può permettere .


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2015)

Per ora i soldi li sta spendendo alla grande. Gli anni scorsi, poverino, era confinato a Forte dei Marmi, adesso in una settimana si è già fatto un bel giro d'Europa: Madrid, Berlino, Monaco, Oporto...chissà se gli avanzerà qualche spicciolo anche per uno o due giocatori...


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2015)

Inizio ad avere un discreto giramento... D'accordo che dobbiamo per forza di cose andare dietro quel che dicono i giornali e spesso mettono in giro voci per aumentare "l'audience"... però qua sembra d'essere alle solite


----------



## Principe (9 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se il city non sta ingranando e perche sbagliano completamente su una delle cose piu importanti, sopratutto in premier dove ci sono squadroni : l'allenatore.
> 
> Se scelgono un allenatore veramente bravo e poi li prendono i giocatori che chiede vedrete che andra meglio.
> 
> Ma a me sembra che quelli del PSG sono nettamente piu svegli di quelli del City (ovviamente l'allenatore del momento e proprio da dimenticare)



Sicuramente al Psg ho notato più competenza sul mercato e concordo che entrambi gli allenatori non siano all'altezza però entrambe ( citi in testa ) spendono molti soldi per giocatori normali o al massimo buoni . Devono capire che a parte qualche eccezione i colpi da fare sono quelli alla verratti da un lato e alla cavani dall'altro . Acquisti come David luiz o mangala a quelle cifre sono follie che una dirigenza che vuole vincere non si può permettere .


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (9 Giugno 2015)

E' il 9 di giugno, sono passati solo 2 giorni dalla cessione delle quote societarie e già sono tornati gli isterismi.
Mi spiace ragazzi ma io un'estate così non la reggo, ci vediamo 25 luglio per commentare l'Audi Cup


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io sono il primo a criticare Galliani ma non esageriamo ora. Bee ha ottenuto il contratto di esclusiva venerdì in serata e Galliani già da domenica ha iniziato a parlare per fare mercato. Siamo al 9 giugno, per cui direi di stare calmi e sereni. Trattative che riguardano giocatori di primo piano non possono risolversi nel giro di un giorno, soprattutto se è coinvolta la Doyen ed i suoi contratti TPO. Non è che Galliani citofona alla sede del Porto e gli dice "Buongiorno. Vorrei ordinare Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. " Va bene. Le serve altro? " No siamo a posto così" " Bene. Sono 90 milioni di euro. Può pagare alla cassa".
> 
> Vi ricordo che fino a giovedì eravamo rassegnati all'idea del ItalMilan mentre ora possiamo sperare negli arrivi di gente come Jackson Martinez, Brahimi, Ibrahimovic e Kondogbia. A me pare un leggero passo in avanti no? So già che qualcuno risponderà "Sono tutti nomi, io non ci credo, Bee non esiste, venderanno Kakà e Sheva..." ma secondo voi un nuovo investitore mette 480 milioni di euro per accontentarsi di Matri e Niang? Va bene lo scetticismo e stare con i piedi per terra ma su questo forum ci sono sbalzi d'umore preoccupanti.



mi sembra che la juve abbia concluso certi affari in poco tempo e molto prima. Come anche il Real.. o altre squadre...


----------



## Iblahimovic (9 Giugno 2015)

il senso dell'operazione ely ?


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sembra che la juve abbia concluso certi affari in poco tempo e molto prima. Come anche il Real.. o altre squadre...



Ok, però insomma calma dai. Vediamo le prossime settimane come evolve il mercato, sarà significativo capirlo già prima del raduno ovviamente.


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ok, però insomma calma dai. Vediamo le prossime settimane come evolve il mercato, sarà significativo capirlo già prima del raduno ovviamente.



Esatto. Al raduno potremo stilare il primo vero verdetto.
Per quanto abbia delle riserve verso Galliani da sempre, spero che con l'aiuto della doyen faccia finalmente un mercato degno di questo nome. Adesso come adesso non mi va di giudicare su dei rumors.


----------



## Hammer (10 Giugno 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> il senso dell'operazione ely ?



Un buon giovane da integrare con la prima squadra, come riserva al posto di Zapata/Bonera/Alex


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2015)

La sparo grossa : 

Ibra - Hummels - Miranda - kondogbia 

così mi rimangerei tutti gli insulti che gli ho tirato in 10 anni ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cauto ottimismo.



filtra...cauto ottimismo..


----------



## Serginho (10 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sembra che la juve abbia concluso certi affari in poco tempo e molto prima. Come anche il Real.. o altre squadre...



Mi sembra che queste squadre non abbiano avuto un cambio di proprietà la settimana scorsa...


----------



## sion (10 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La sparo grossa :
> 
> Ibra - Hummels - Miranda - kondogbia
> 
> così mi rimangerei tutti gli insulti che gli ho tirato in 10 anni ...



ci metterei la firma ieri...sarebbe un sogno un mercato cosi..speriamo almeno di prenderne 3 di quei 4


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La sparo grossa :
> 
> Ibra - Hummels - Miranda - kondogbia
> 
> così mi rimangerei tutti gli insulti che gli ho tirato in 10 anni ...



Penso che l'asse portante sarà costituito da Hummels, Kondogbia e Ibra e attorno verrà creato il nuovo Milan:
Credo molto in questi tre nomi..se poi ci aggiungessimo Brahimi e JM sarebbe il top ma mi va bene anche se completiamo la squadra con i vari Bertolacci/Baselli/Soriano..

Per dire, con Ibra gente come Bonaventura ed Elsha (ma perfino Matri!!) possono diventare davvero delle armi in più..


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Un buon giovane da integrare con la prima squadra, come riserva al posto di Zapata/Bonera/Alex



Il Milan hai bisogno di titolari, di mediocri e buone riserve ne abbiamo già una trentina


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La sparo grossa :
> 
> Ibra - Hummels - Miranda - kondogbia
> 
> così mi rimangerei tutti gli insulti che gli ho tirato in 10 anni ...



Hummels, Zappacosta, Xhaka, Kondogbia, Ibrahimovic. E c'è bisogno di un giocatore offensivo al posto di Menez.. un Yarmolenko, un Griezmann, ma mi accontenterei anche di un Callejon, di un Mertens o di un Candreva.
Io solo a queste condizioni.
E' tanto? beh, ne ha fatte di tutti i colori il Gallo.


----------



## bmb (10 Giugno 2015)

Sogno una campagna acquisti in stile 2002. Seedorf, Rivaldo, Nesta. Mi accontenterei anche di quella del 2001. Pirlo, Rui Costa, Inzaghi.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei ben cauto con post del genere, perchè i soldi ancora garanzia che ci siano non l'abbiamo!



Concordo. Fino ad ora non s'è visto un bel niente. Quelli là Dybala e Khedira.


----------



## lucacaro (11 Giugno 2015)

buona sera , vorrei sapere se io sia l'unico deficente a pensare che( senza perdere di vista ibra e martinez) Trotta dell'avellino sarebbe un giocatore da prendere adesso prima che raggiunga il valore di Zaza o Berardi .
Saluti rossoneri .


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sogno una campagna acquisti in stile 2002. Seedorf, Rivaldo, Nesta. Mi accontenterei anche di quella del 2001. Pirlo, Rui Costa, Inzaghi.



E' una visione realistica e dovrebbe essere quantomeno il minimo che la società deve fare. Serve, difatti, almeno un campione per reparto. Ma un campione vero. Dunque escludendo la porta, abbiamo già in cassa i prossimi due in attacco (Ibra e Martinez). Sotto col centrocampo (il vero reparto da rifondare) e con la difesa, dove basta un sol difensore di livello internazionale che sappia guidarla.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Giugno 2015)

Ecco il primo.
Grazie Adriano


----------



## arcanum (12 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2015)

Contento per JM ma la strada è lunga,più che a Galliani i meriti li darei a Nelio Lucas e a Bee che sicuramente hanno dato delle direttive precise secondo me.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Contento per JM ma la strada è lunga,più che a Galliani i meriti li darei a Nelio Lucas e a Bee che sicuramente hanno dato delle direttive precise secondo me.



Ovviamente i meriti ora sono degli altri.
Ma ho come l'impressione che se fosse andata diversamente la colpa sarebbe stata tutta esclusivamente di Galliani.
Ipocrisia portami via


----------



## arcanum (12 Giugno 2015)

Per gli smemorati/ignoranti (che ignorano), Galliani non è la prima volta che va a parlare col Porto per Jackson Martinez quindi davvero BASTA! Quantomeno informatevi!

Ora tutti i meriti sono della Doyen chiaramente....Galliani per giunta leggo che secondo alcuni neanche sa trattare e se le cose vanno in porto (scusate il gioco di parole) sarà solo grazie a Lucas che se lo porta dietro come un vecchio rimbambito. 

Davvero alcuni di voi meriterebbero il Milan in serie B


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i meriti ora sono degli altri.
> Ma ho come l'impressione che se fosse andata diversamente la colpa sarebbe stata tutta esclusivamente di Galliani.
> Ipocrisia portami via



Concordo.Il Condor coi soldi è tra i migliori al mondo.Come lui non c'è nessuno a trattare,non scherziamo!Daje Condor


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i meriti ora sono degli altri.
> Ma ho come l'impressione che se fosse andata diversamente la colpa sarebbe stata tutta esclusivamente di Galliani.
> Ipocrisia portami via



Concordo. Con i soldi è tutto più facile, ma su Martinez obiettivamente c'era concorrenza seria (Arsenal sicuro, forse City) e se ha scelto noi il merito è anche di Galliani che ha saputo convincerlo della bontà del progetto. Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.

Poi certo, ha rischiato, ma facendo uno strike simile come primo colpo, i prossimi acquisti saranno una passeggiata di salute.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Ovviamente ogni giudizio si farà tra mesi, mesi e mesi. Vedremo a dicembre che squadra sarà stata allestita e come si sarà comportata.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Con i soldi è tutto più facile, ma su Martinez obiettivamente c'era concorrenza seria (Arsenal sicuro, forse City) e se ha scelto noi il merito è anche di Galliani che ha saputo convincerlo della bontà del progetto. Diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.
> 
> Poi certo, ha rischiato, ma facendo uno strike simile come primo colpo, i prossimi acquisti saranno una passeggiata di salute.



Arsenal a fare concorrenza? L'Arsenal è l'Inter della Premier, per carità.


----------



## Efferosso (13 Giugno 2015)

Però scusate, non è per sputare gratuitamente su Galliani, ma solo per cercare di fare un'analisi obiettiva della situazione.
Questo è quello che sta (STAREBBE) avvenendo, nel mondo del pallone.

"Serve un attaccante"
"Va bene, ditemene uno buono"
"Boh c'è Ibra, e poi ci sarebbe questo Martinez"
"Quanto ho a disposizione?"
"Non è un problema"
"Ah serve anche un centrocampista"
"Sì vai c'è Kondogbia che pare forte"
"Budget"
"Non ti è chiaro. NON e' un problema"

Galliani parte.
Galliani arriva, e parla coi dirigenti

"Quanto volete per Martinez?"
"35 è la clausola di risoluzione del contratto"
"Ok. Fatto"

Galliani va dal giocatore. Opzione a.
"Cosa vuoi per venire al Milan?"
"3 milioni l'anno"
"Fatto"

Opzione b
"Cosa vuoi per venire al milan?"
"Non so. Ci sono tanti club su di me"
"Tipo?"
"Non so, Arsenal, Valencia"
"Ah perché tu pensi di essere un giocatore da piazzamento Champions, in liga o premier? Peccato, pensavo volessi ambire a qualcosa in più. No perché se è così non ti cerchiamo neanche. Non so se ti è chiaro, ma qui stiamo allestendo una rosa per giocarci la Champions in 2-3 anni. Non il piazzamento. La Champions".
"Ok"




Cioè, esattamente, per questo Galliani sarebbe il dirigente di un top club?


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2015)

Ad ora, non vedo meriti per JM.
Faremo un bonifico corrispondente alla clausola rescissoria, te credo che viene. Il merito è solo dei cash.

Vedremo per le prossime trattative.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

per me, il giudizio su Galliani non cambia... ma se mi porta Verratti...   Era chiaro che con i soldi Galliani potesse fare grandi cose, come altri d'altronde. Ma il suo ruolo non è solo quello e io lo giudico a 360 gradi. Per me rimane un sopravalutato che si crede chissà cosa, un arrogante egocentrico spendaccione farabutto...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> per me, il giudizio su Galliani non cambia... ma se mi porta Verratti...   Era chiaro che con i soldi Galliani potesse fare grandi cose, come altri d'altronde. Ma il suo ruolo non è solo quello e io lo giudico a 360 gradi. Per me rimane un sopravalutato che si crede chissà cosa, un arrogante egocentrico spendaccione farabutto...



Quoto alla grande, per me se ne vada..


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quoto alla grande, per me se ne vada..



straquoto anche io...aaaaa come amo i Ds low profile.Che non se la tirano sempre e comunque..


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

E 1.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *per me, il giudizio su Galliani non cambia... ma se mi porta Verratti*...   Era chiaro che con i soldi Galliani potesse fare grandi cose, come altri d'altronde. Ma il suo ruolo non è solo quello e io lo giudico a 360 gradi. Per me rimane un sopravalutato che si crede chissà cosa, un arrogante egocentrico spendaccione farabutto...



Verratti doveva portarlo quando costava due spicci e pure Football Manager sapeva che sarebbe diventato il miglior cc al mondo


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

Galliani deve subire una forte ma forte forte ridimensionata. Se vogliono mandarlo a pagare le clausole dei giocatori o ad offrire 30-40-50 milioni, vada pure. Ma assolutamente non può permettersi di gestire l'aspetto sportivo del club. Nemmeno per sogno.
Ora quest'estate presumibilmente acquisteremo grandi campioni, ma negli anni prossimi bisognerà cominciare a puntellare la rosa con vari innesti più o meno giovani di buona-grande prospettiva. E assolutamente non si può lasciare questo compito in mano a Galliani, né al suo galoppino Maiorino. E io non lo lascerei nemmeno nelle mani della Doyen.
Mi ripeto, e sarò ripetitivo fino al vomito, a questa squadra serve un DS come il pane. Uno che dialoghi con l'allenatore e che acquisti in base alle esigenze della squadra.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani deve subire una forte ma forte forte ridimensionata. Se vogliono mandarlo a pagare le clausole dei giocatori o ad offrire 30-40-50 milioni, vada pure. Ma assolutamente non può permettersi di gestire l'aspetto sportivo del club. Nemmeno per sogno.
> Ora quest'estate presumibilmente acquisteremo grandi campioni, ma negli anni prossimi bisognerà cominciare a puntellare la rosa con vari innesti più o meno giovani di buona-grande prospettiva. E assolutamente non si può lasciare questo compito in mano a Galliani, né al suo galoppino Maiorino. E io non lo lascerei nemmeno nelle mani della Doyen.
> Mi ripeto, e sarò ripetitivo fino al vomito, a questa squadra serve un DS come il pane. Uno che dialoghi con l'allenatore e che acquisti in base alle esigenze della squadra.



Assolutamente si.
Una Società come il Milan non può prescindere da un'organizzazione interna.
In ogni grande azienda esiste un organigramma e le varie mansioni sono delegate a persone competenti e non accentrate su un'unico individuo. I dirigenti esercitano unicamente un controllo.
Galliani non ha nessuna capacità di delega, gestisce una società che fattura 250 Mni di Euro come una macelleria, dove il padrone si occupa di tutto, dagli acquisti al macello, alla vendita. Nessuno gli nega delle capacità, in funzione della gestione dei rapporti umani (Giannino docet), ma non è sufficiente.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque sia, su Kondo delle colpe grosse le ha, eccome.
Avesse fatto tutto sottotraccia ora sarebbe già a milanello.
Tutta la cagnara che ha messo in piedi ha scatenato l'asta.
Scusate, ma atteggiamento da pagliaccio.


----------



## Efferosso (20 Giugno 2015)

Comunque sia, su Kondo delle colpe grosse le ha, eccome.
Avesse fatto tutto sottotraccia ora sarebbe già a milanello.
Tutta la cagnara che ha messo in piedi ha scatenato l'asta.
Scusate, ma atteggiamento da pagliaccio.


----------



## il condor (20 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani deve subire una forte ma forte forte ridimensionata. Se vogliono mandarlo a pagare le clausole dei giocatori o ad offrire 30-40-50 milioni, vada pure. Ma assolutamente non può permettersi di gestire l'aspetto sportivo del club. Nemmeno per sogno.
> Ora quest'estate presumibilmente acquisteremo grandi campioni, ma negli anni prossimi bisognerà cominciare a puntellare la rosa con vari innesti più o meno giovani di buona-grande prospettiva. E assolutamente non si può lasciare questo compito in mano a Galliani, né al suo galoppino Maiorino. E io non lo lascerei nemmeno nelle mani della Doyen.
> Mi ripeto, e sarò ripetitivo fino al vomito, a questa squadra serve un DS come il pane. Uno che dialoghi con l'allenatore e che acquisti in base alle esigenze della squadra.



quest'anno è già tanto se chiudiamo Martinez altro che grandi campioni.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Giugno 2015)

E' inutile anche criticarlo. I suoi difensori d'ufficio adesso dicono che e' stato bravo a ritirarsi dalla trattativa perche' costava troppo!
Senza gli amici procuratori (raiola, damani ecc) non riesce a prendere nessuno.
Dybala( che avevamo cercato) Kongodbia, forse Martinez e Ibrahimovic. Il mercato non e' finito , ma due fallimenti gia' in cassa che potrebbero Essere anche tre o quattro.

"Eh ma senza soldi cosa puo' fare il re del mercato"


----------



## Love (20 Giugno 2015)

Non è capace...punto...non ci sono più dubbi ormai...millanta capacità e conoscenze che ormai non ci sono più...o forse non ci sono mai state...era capace una volta quando i soldi li aveva solo il Milan e Berlusconi...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2015)

Al 20 giugno: zero.


----------



## Dapone (20 Giugno 2015)

la cosa positiva di questa storia è che prima si accorgono della sua incapacità prima lo sollevano dall'incarico.

in questo ultimo flop l'errore non è stato non dare i 40mln per kondocoso. l'errore grosso è stato fare lo spavaldo.
se avesse lavorato sotto traccia probabilmente non ci sarebbe stato gioco al rialzo dell'Inter, che comunque era sul giocatore da prima di noi.

io stesso era uno che pensava che Galliani avesse ancora qualche asso nella manica. nulla di più sbagliato.
4 movimenti 3 flop e il 4to è quasi annunciato (JM).

personalmente penso che giocatori in giro ce ne siano. il problema adesso è che qualsiasi trattativa instauriamo, anche per l'ultima delle pippe il prezzo si alzerà vertiginosamente. per due motivi:
-abbiamo i soldi;
-abbiamo necessità di comprare.

questo ci porterà a spendere male. o forse può fare bene per le prossime trattative, magari si agirà senza i riflettori.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2015)

si sapeva. Galliani è stato capace solo finché era Berlusconi in persona a scegliere CHI comprare e scendeva in campo lui stesso


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al 20 giugno: zero.



acquisti=ZERO. Figuracce=tante!


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> acquisti=ZERO. Figuracce=tante!



.


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva di questa storia è che prima si accorgono della sua incapacità prima lo sollevano dall'incarico.
> 
> in questo ultimo flop l'errore non è stato non dare i 40mln per kondocoso. l'errore grosso è stato fare lo spavaldo.
> se avesse lavorato sotto traccia probabilmente non ci sarebbe stato gioco al rialzo dell'Inter, che comunque era sul giocatore da prima di noi.
> ...



ma chi dovrebbe sollevarlo? quello che lo ha cercato di salvare in tutti i modi?o pensi che mr bee lo possa togliere come uno zerbino qualsiasi?


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Giugno 2015)

Meno male che Galliani ha dalla sua la grande esperienza, la conoscenza di tutti i procuratori della galassia, a Madrid senza appuntamento etc


----------



## il condor (21 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al 20 giugno: zero.



abbiamo preso Ely.


----------



## Efferosso (21 Giugno 2015)

Vero male del milan.

Possono anche arrivare otto emiri insieme, finché ci sarà lui non combineremo niente.

Non è riuscito a prendere gli obiettivi nemmeno con i soldi per pagare stipendi faraonici e clausole per i club.


----------



## TheZio (21 Giugno 2015)

Ma poi tutti che lo elogiano, perculandolo ovviamente, e lui lì, fermo e sorridente, che ripete "sono il migliore della galassia", e gli altri da dietro che lo fregano ogni vlta...
Giornalisti, procuratori, altri dirigenti, ex calciatori tutti a sviolinare il Condor, e poi, figuracce su figuracce... Ma va tutto bene...
Inadeguato e finito... E con lui l amico di merende Bresidente...
Ovviamente la colpa è di entrambi.. Anzi oltre tutti loro ci metto anche Barbara, la quale non ha il polso per prendere in mano la situazione e fare la Vera Rivoluzione, e tutti gli altri defenestrati dirigenti (tipo Gandini e Maiorino), che sono solo portaborse snza un minimo di competenza... E anche il responsabile del settore giovanile Galli, uno dei più incompetenti secondo me...
Struttura societaria da rifondare dalla A alla Z...


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Con i soldi.

Il punto è che non si sa se ci siano davvero. Per ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani deve subire una forte ma forte forte ridimensionata. Se vogliono mandarlo a pagare le clausole dei giocatori o ad offrire 30-40-50 milioni, vada pure. Ma assolutamente non può permettersi di gestire l'aspetto sportivo del club. Nemmeno per sogno.
> Ora quest'estate presumibilmente acquisteremo grandi campioni, ma negli anni prossimi bisognerà cominciare a puntellare la rosa con vari innesti più o meno giovani di buona-grande prospettiva. E assolutamente non si può lasciare questo compito in mano a Galliani, né al suo galoppino Maiorino. E io non lo lascerei nemmeno nelle mani della Doyen.
> Mi ripeto, e sarò ripetitivo fino al vomito, a questa squadra serve un DS come il pane. Uno che dialoghi con l'allenatore e che acquisti in base alle esigenze della squadra.



Ecco, mi correggo. Non è buono nemmeno per andare a pagare le clausole dei giocatori. Gli avevo dato troppa fiducia all'incompetente...

Questo si è costruito la sua fama in un periodo dove il Milan economicamente non aveva rivali, dove pure un neonato se si fosse presentato a offrire certe cifre avrebbe portato a casa risultati.
Oggi, coi soldi in mano, appena ha un minimo di concorrenza, si prende spallate, sberle e spintoni da tutti e torna a casa a mani vuote.
Tutti gli obiettivi di mercato sono saltati. Ibra, D. Alves, Kondogbia, J. Martinez.

Insomma, il mito di Zio Fester che coi soldi ti allestisce una squadra da Champions è definitivamente tramontato, anche per i suoi fans più sfegatati


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2015)

Come volevasi dimostrare

I soldi ci sono, è andato a Montecarlo e Oporto a trattare 3 giocatori. Giocatori presi 0

Tuttavia si conferma quello che con una valigia, ti vince 7 champions. Mi ricordo quando si diceva che se fosse al PSG o al City avrebbe vinto la champions


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2015)

si suicidasse

fa un favore alla Galassia intera


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si suicidasse
> 
> fa un favore alla Galassia intera



magari


----------

